# Cubing in lectures



## Lorken (Aug 21, 2010)

Lectures can be extremely boring and I don't seem to be able to turn up most of the time because of this, but I thought if I could take a cube into lectures, it wont be so bad. then I realized my cube is really loud (especially when doing finger tricks) which is fine in labs (I have a cool teacher for that who also cubes) but I think sitting in the back of a lecture flicking a noisy cube wouldn't be nice. Is there a way to quieten my rubiks.com cube or would I need to just buy a quieter cube, and how are these cubes for speed?


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 21, 2010)

You should just not cube, all cubes make noise. If you want something to occupy your time during lectures, try penspinning. It's fun, and people don't even notice.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always wanted to learn how to do that. Hehe, thanks


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 21, 2010)

If you aren't going to pay attention during lectures then why bother even going?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

Sometimes attendance is a part of your grade.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bring a laptop.
Virtual cube.

Problem solved.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Bring a laptop.
> Virtual cube.
> 
> Problem solved.



Unless you are Steven Turner/MrData.

For him, computer cubes badddddddd.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 21, 2010)

I usually play dota (or sc2 now!!)when I take my laptop with me. And for some reason, when I'm in class, not listening at all, my grades are better than when I'm not in class at all.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2010)

I always cube in lectures. If I don't, I'll feel sleepy and can't pay attention. If i do, I'll at least listen to the lecturer while I cube and take notes when necessary. I think it's a good thing, depending on the lecture.

Also, it's a GREAT time to practice comms/freestyling/random tricks


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 21, 2010)

Penspinning

Or get a mini c... It's fairly quiet and mini... So hey, can't beat that for stealthily cubing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2010)

don't cube. pay attention (and respect) to the lesson and your teacher.

But in the case of studying time, when you finished ALL your works and feel that there is nothing else to do, you could play with a Maru mini. It doesn't make any loud noise at all because of the size.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)

All of these people are assuming that you want to/should listen to the teacher. I'm not your mother, father, counselor or anything, so I won't pretend to be.

If you just wanna sit in the class and listen out of the back of your mind while cubing, I would recommend an F2 with shock oil. Almost completely quiet. Just ask Weston or Anthony.


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2010)

Ghost hand, dab of shock oil (for quietness [crc4lyfe]), done. But all cubes make a noticeable noise. It's pretty hard to do it fast, and quietly at the same time. Better do FMC.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, I can't make you pay attention in lecture.
But I would find it distracting as another student and also as a lecturer to have someone cubing, even if it was quiet. I'd also find it rather disrespectful to do that. So I'd say leave your cube at home and go to lecture, or just do your cubing at home. Lectures may not be the most fun thing in the world all the time, but you're not going to get to do all fun things all the time in your life.


----------



## chris410 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ghost hand II cube is VERY quiet so you could try one of those.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm, I guess it helps that I have about 200 students in my class and I usually sit next to no one


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 21, 2010)

maybe you should just change your major if you're that uninterested in your chosen subject =_=
if you're actually serious about cubing in a lecture, i'd say mix some vaseline with white lithium jigaloo and put it into a siliconed cube. thats what i do for all cubes and theyre pretty fast but quiet. i wrote a guide in the how-to section here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18360


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

Just because you major in something does not mean you take classes in that subject 24/7. Most schools have a set of general education courses students have to complete in conjunction with classes that satisfy their major requirements. 

Some of the general education classes do get a bit dull. Maybe the instructor just recites textbook material or the class is so large that discussion is possible? 

Lectures like those are good for practicing OH. Assuming you're righty, you can take notes while cubing. Not a bad deal.


----------



## anders (Aug 21, 2010)

When I give lectures, I do not cube. It would be quite distracting for the students.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Assuming you're righty, you can take notes while cubing. Not a bad deal.



Bad assumption is bad.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

Most people are righty and most people use their left hand for OH. I think. Should have said "assuming your OH hand isn't your dominant writing hand" though. Maybe that's better.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Most people are righty and most people use their left hand for OH. I think.



Yeah, but not all. Just sayin'.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Most people are righty and most people use their left hand for OH. I think.
> ...


Yeah, but it's an assumption that's more likely to be correct than not.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers guys for the tips. Thing is, 2 of my lecturers talk for the entire 1 hour time, and have slide shows of uninterrupted text that go on forever, like 1/4 people only turn up to these, turning up is a big deal.  cool thing is: WCA comp in that same lecture room in ~3 weeks!!! My first comp ever as well, hopefully I can break 30 by then


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2010)

And somehow you don't see how cubing in a lecture hall is extremely disrespectful to everyone around you? I agree with Statue-- take a computer and do whatever you want on that. It's far less disrespectful and distracting.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > a small kitten said:
> ...



No, it's simply not correct. He implied that as long as you're right handed you can take notes while doing OH. I'm one of quite a few right handed people who do righty OH, therefore disproving his assumption.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

Do I still get an A?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2010)

I strongly suggest computer cubes. It sounds like typing, and plenty of people will have their laptops in lecture anyway. And, if you ever NEED to take notes, your just have to click on the other window 

Of course, if you're not learning anything from lecture or you don't care, it's probably better to just not go. Of course that isn't always an option...


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Most schools have a set of general education courses students have to complete in conjunction with classes that satisfy their major requirements.



In the US, sure.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

What do you guys do in NZ?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


Sorry- you're right. I was talking about the assumption that someone who OH cubes uses their left hand. My mistake.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> What do you guys do in NZ?



You mean to say, "What do universities do throughout the rest of the world?" and the answer is, we don't have GEs.

EDIT: Actually I can't speak for anywhere other than New Zealand, but I have never heard about other countries doing it.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 21, 2010)

DO NOT CUBE DURING LECTURES!!! That's a huge no-no right there. I did that, it didn't turn out too well. You tend to not focus too well, then you space out. Keep your fingers active with the simple penspinning tricks.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 21, 2010)

Back in my parent's day they had to takea few humanities or arts courses even if they were doing something like compsci, but whenever i *look* up a science-based major (engineering, nanotech, compsci etc), there are usually 1 or 0 irrelevant courses. i'm in canada so this is the case in the two best universities here, waterloo and toronto.
bolded wrd wasnt there b4, sorry lewisj


----------



## LewisJ (Aug 21, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Back in my parent's day they had to takea few humanities or arts courses even if they were doing something like compsci, but whenever i up a science-based major (engineering, nanotech, compsci etc), there are usually 1 or 0 irrelevant courses. i'm in canada so this is the case in the two best universities here, waterloo and toronto.



All that school you skipped is reflecting in your ability to compose comprehensible sentences. Also, you can't objectively say what the two best universities are in Canada - there are a dozen that all can fill the spot just depending on how you judge them.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 21, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Back in my parent's day they had to takea few humanities or arts courses even if they were doing something like compsci, but whenever i up a science-based major (engineering, nanotech, compsci etc), there are usually 1 or 0 irrelevant courses. i'm in canada so this is the case in the two best universities here, waterloo and toronto.
> ...



You'd be surprised to know I took grade 12 english in grade 10 and completed the course with the 2nd highest mark in the school that year.
Mind telling me what that dozen is? BC, Mcmaster and Mcgill are pretty good, but outside canada, few people would recognize something other than toronto, waterloo or mcgill.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



that does not make yourself look any better from the post you made.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 22, 2010)

I think here in the US we have to take ridiculous amounts of general ed because High Schools are garbage here. I'm going to a jr college, been going full time for 2 years and still gotta take 3 more years of crap (mostly math) before i can transfer for my major. I'm a comp sci major and they're making me take 8 math classes. I did get behind pretty bad in HS so part of it is my fault, but even if i hadn't i would still need to take 5. That's absurd.

But anyway, even if the classes are boring (and i agree they can get pretty bad, my anthropology class was painfully boring) I still think it's rude to the professor and those around you to cube. Like others said, virtual cube or don't bother showing up.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



My BS detector just exploded :O


----------



## LewisJ (Aug 22, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



You've already gotten almost halfway there!
UBC
McMaster
McGill
UT
UWaterloo

Let me just think of 7 more off the top of my head.
UMontreal
UAlberta
Queen's
UCalgary
UVictoria
Simon Fraser
Acadia

Pretty much all Canadian Universities are reasonably good, with most being better in some ways than most of the others. You can't name two of them as simply the best. Just because people don't recognize a name doesn't mean it isn't a good school.

Oh, and I almost forgot - if you can compose good sentences when people challenge you to, why not just do it all the time?



Senkoy said:


> I think here in the US we have to take ridiculous amounts of general ed because High Schools are garbage here. I'm going to a jr college, been going full time for 2 years and still gotta take 3 more years of crap (mostly math) before i can transfer for my major. I'm a comp sci major and they're making me take 8 math classes. I did get behind pretty bad in HS so part of it is my fault, but even if i hadn't i would still need to take 5. That's absurd.
> 
> But anyway, even if the classes are boring (and i agree they can get pretty bad, my anthropology class was painfully boring) I still think it's rude to the professor and those around you to cube. Like others said, virtual cube or don't bother showing up.



CS is among the closest majors you can get to a math major without actually being a math major. The fields overlap frequently and are rather tight knit.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay, I would find cubing during a lecture _very_ disrespectful and rude.

From the perspective of other students, it distracts them. Whether it's loud or not-so-loud, the noise will still distract people. And for people sitting close to you, they might not be able to hear the lecturer.

If I were a lecturer I'd find this very rude. I've spoken in front of classes before, and when you look around the room and see that most people aren't listening, it makes you think "people don't even care, why should I even bother?"


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmm now I think I've got the idea wrongly. Did the thread starter meant cubing in lecture as in speedcubing? Like time yourself and all that? Cause' that's just dumb and yea disrespectful, rude, etc.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> If I were a lecturer I'd find this very rude. I've spoken in front of classes before, and when you look around the room and see that most people aren't listening, it makes you think "people don't even care, why should I even bother?"



Absolutely true. Back in grade 11, I taught students competition and olympiad level math at my school. There were some stupid kids who were just there to get "participation points". They kept talking all the time and never tried out the problems. It can be very disheartening to the lecturer, and that might come back to bite you later.



Whyusosrs? said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



It's not impossible... I took Eng9 and Eng 10 in grade 9, and Eng 11 and Eng12 in grade 10. I don't like studying english as a subject (writing stories and reading is fun though), so I wanted to get it over with asap.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 22, 2010)

Turn slowly. I tend to get quite fast at F2L when I turn slowly.


----------

